# UK Mobile Make Up Artist Licence?



## Carmen_London (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,
I have an ITEC in make up and also beauty counter experience and want to start working as a mobile make up artist for brides, parties etc.
Do I need a licence for this and if so how do I go about getting one? I'm assuming it's not just a case of printing out business cards and just getting out there as I need some sort of legal documentation?
Any advice would be welcome. Many thanks.


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 20, 2009)

Try googling makeup artists in your area, contact them (preferably by phone) and ask. They'll be able to tell you whether you need a license. You'll get them to know your name, which is helpful for networking, as well.


----------



## Caracoco (Sep 27, 2009)

You don't need a licence, but you will need public liability insurance.  It's about £80 a year.  Try Professional Beauty Direct.  Unfortunately, it is just a case of 'getting out there'.  There are so many freelancers that call themselves makeup artists, yet they rip off other artists' work, have dodgy hygiene practices and all sorts of other horrors.


----------

